

Ask HN: VM Server options for BSD based operating systems - canadiancreed

Hello all<p>I have been looking at possible VM Server solutions for a FreeBSD box that I have. I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has any recommendations as to what to use to host VM&#x27;s while still using BSD?
======
Andys
You'll notice the current options aren't great. Virtualbox is OK for
casual/desktop use only. Qemu doesn't support hardware virt. The best hope for
the future is Bhyve but it is nowhere near production-ready.

~~~
canadiancreed
Shoot I was afraid of that. Last time I looked into it was back in FreeBSD
6.2/7 and outside of jails (which I found primitive) there wasn't anything
else.

